# Jeffs Rub



## adamrappy (Aug 3, 2020)

I was looking at a rub online called "Jeffs Rub". You pay 10 bucks to actually purchase the recipe. Had alot of good reviews on his website. I am skeptical but always looking for a good rub. Was wondering if anyone has heard of it or used it.


----------



## Aledavidov (Aug 3, 2020)

adamrappy said:


> I was looking at a rub online called "Jeffs Rub". You pay 10 bucks to actually purchase the recipe. Had alot of good reviews on his website. I am skeptical but always looking for a good rub. Was wondering if anyone has heard of it or used it.


It’s a good rub , get all 3 for $20 . Btw owner of this forum is create this rub recipe support him


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Aug 3, 2020)

Probably the most popular rub on this forum. I did it I got the original rub, Texas and the bbq recipe that’s all I use


----------



## Blues1 (Aug 3, 2020)

Good stuff!


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 3, 2020)

I use Jeff's Original quite a bit.  It is a good solid BBQ rub that won't disappoint.  It has become my favorite rib rub.  Jeff's Texas rub is also second to none.  I use it on brisket and as an all purpose seasoning in the kitchen.  It tastes great on fried potatoes.

Jeff's BBQ sauce recipe is also a great sauce recipe.  I use this one a lot as well.  It is well worth your $20 to get all three.

My $0.02

JC


----------



## pushok2018 (Aug 3, 2020)

The same here. Love both of Jeff's rubs and the sauce too.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 3, 2020)

I paid to get Jeff's recipes some time ago...his rub is all we ever use on pork. Also his sauce is about the only sauce I ever use!

Ryan


----------



## adamrappy (Aug 3, 2020)

Guys thanks for the information. This is the exact confirmation I was looking for. I am ordering it today!


----------



## Aledavidov (Aug 3, 2020)

adamrappy said:


> Guys thanks for the information. This is the exact confirmation I was looking for. I am ordering it today!


You will love it


----------



## Danabw (Aug 3, 2020)

I didn't see an option to purchase the recipe on that site link...how is that done?


----------



## Aledavidov (Aug 3, 2020)

Danabw said:


> I didn't see an option to purchase the recipe on that site link...how is that done?


It’s link for you 








						Smoking-Meat.com Store - Jeff's Rub Recipe and Sauce Recipe
					

The Smoking-Meat.com store is where we sell recipes and other downloadables related to smoking meat and learning how to cook outdoors.




					order.Smoking-Meat.com


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 3, 2020)

When I purchased the recipes Jeff wasn't selling them prepackaged.  Also by having the recipe you can tweak them to your tastes

Ryan


----------



## Danabw (Aug 3, 2020)

Purchased!  Thanks very much. I have a few rubs I like very much, but glad to support Jeff a bit.

I have a beautiful big rack of spare ribs in the fridge that will be the test case for Jeff's Original Rub! :)


----------



## adamrappy (Aug 3, 2020)

That was quick. I like the fact that the recipe is delivered as opposed to the actual rub. It is faster and it allows for a little tweaking at my own risk. Got the sauce and the rub. Thank you Jeff! I will send results when I use it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 3, 2020)

The best part about it is you are helping to support the forum, and the recipe can be tweaked to your taste very easily. Or you may just love it as is!
Al


----------



## adamrappy (Aug 3, 2020)

This forum is great. Unfortunately all i want to do is make food every time I look at posts.  Lots to learn from all the experienced experts here.


----------



## nchapelheel (Aug 3, 2020)

I second all the above. I bought the rub years ago and it has done well with my smoking meat.
This website is invaluable.


----------



## johnmeyer (Aug 3, 2020)

Both rub recipes as well as the BBQ sauce recipe are fantastic!


----------



## Danabw (Aug 5, 2020)

Did the ribs w/the original rub. Served to family directly from the smoker (after a short rest) and they ate w/sauce for dipping at the table. 100% high-fives all around - I was congratulated for my excellent work. I _may _have forgotten to give Jeff credit... ;-)


----------

